

The Forfeiture Racket - splat
http://reason.com/archives/2010/01/26/the-forfeiture-racket

======
fexl
Asimov said it well: "violence is the last refuge of the incompetent." The
people who stole that man's money are incapable of earning a living through
voluntary means, so their first instinct is to reach for a gun. I steer clear
of people who live by that philosophy.

